

Interview w/ Elon Musk on The Valley Girl Show - jlm382
http://www.thevalleygirl.tv/shows.php

======
ncarlson
I hate to rain other people's parades, but that interview was horrible. If
show is going to be comedy based, think about hiring a funny writer.

